# Reparacion TV SONY(quema transistores)



## ThaConectted (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola buenas tardes compañeros del foro, miren me encuentro en un problema con mi TV SONY, un dia de repente se apago, la arregle cambiandole una resistencia y un transistor, pero al momento que la volvi a encender quemo el transistor y la resistencia.
¿Alguna idea acerca de que pueda ser?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Porque no nos decis donde va ese transistor que quema y que resistencia cambiaste, nomenclatura dle transistor, modelo del TV y si fuera posible el esquema del mismo para una mejor ayuda


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 6, 2011)

ThaConectted dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes compañeros del foro, miren me encuentro en un problema con mi TV SONY, un dia de repente se apago, la arregle cambiandole una resistencia y un transistor, pero al momento que la volvi a encender quemo el transistor y la resistencia.
> ¿Alguna idea acerca de que pueda ser?



Probablemente un cortocircuito.


----------



## ThaConectted (Mar 6, 2011)

Los transistores quemados son un D1555, C4664 y C4833, un esquema no lo tengo.
"Tengo una supocision" y corrijanme si estoy mal, creo que el fusible puede estar dejando pasar
voltaje de "mas" lo que ocasiona que mis transistores se truenen, ¿podria deberse a un corto circuito?
y en todo caso donde estaria antes de llegar a esta placa.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Esos transistores estan cerca de un tranformador en una area que esta señada en la placa com si de una isla se tratara y pasa juto por el medio del transformador?


----------



## arg (Mar 6, 2011)

De que etapa (seccion esta hablando) de donde se te queman tus componentes, un fusible no deja pasar mas voltaje mas que lo que le suministre la red, si es el fuse es original no tienes por que cambiarlo ya que biene a ciertos amperes, si le pones uno de menos amper puede que se queme con solo conectar el cable a la red.

debes de tener algun componente dañado (en corto) para que te queme el componente que mencionas, ya checaste el horizontal, debes de tener conocimientos para ir eliminando posibilidades. despues de la etapa donde se te estan quemando los componentes o en la misma seccion.

saludos da mas descripcion o algunas fotos de perdi


----------



## Keevin Daniiel (Mar 6, 2011)

ThaConectted;462514 corrijanme si estoy mal dijo:
			
		

> si estas mal primero que nada el fusible no deja pasar mas voltaje sino mas corriente, y pues si lo mas probable es que tenga algun corto


----------



## zopilote (Mar 7, 2011)

arg dijo:


> debes de tener algun componente dañado (en corto) para que te queme el componente que mencionas, ya checaste el horizontal.
> 
> 
> saludos da mas descripcion o algunas fotos de perdi


 Concuerdo con este consejo, tienes un problema en el horizontal.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

Si bien no contesto, esos transistores son de la fuente, en los TV de hoy en día no se quema la fuente por corto en el horizontal, esta se apaga o queda en std-By
Pero este se rompe al conectar


----------



## oscarzx (Jul 19, 2011)

amigos, alguien sabe como es el pinado del MX0842? gracias


----------



## tronik (Jul 19, 2011)

*Oscarzx*  pasame el modelo de la tv que ocupas y yo te paso el diagrama para que no batelles en buscar el datasheet


----------



## oscarzx (Jul 19, 2011)

tronik dijo:


> *Oscarzx*  pasame el modelo de la tv que ocupas y yo te paso el diagrama para que no batelles en buscar el datasheet



El modelo lo encontre en el club de diagramas como KV2970M FUENTE, es un Sony triniton, el trae unos 2SC4834, pero como no los consegui, los cambie por un MX0541, pero se daño y cuando fui a comprar otro ya no habian y me vendieron un MX0842 que es mejor que el anterior pero me parece que los pines cambian, este es el enlace del diagrama.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tv8spg23l187ghw/TV KV2970M FUENTE.pdf

Gracias Amigo.


----------

